# Native Access V2!



## Anthony (Mar 28, 2022)

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/native-access-2/


----------



## Soundbed (Mar 28, 2022)

Anthony said:


> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/native-access-2/


Wondering… Does it require space on your boot drive for libraries like (iirc) AI Solo? I recall some people didn’t have a workable workaround.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 28, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Wondering… Does it require space on your boot drive for libraries like (iirc) AI Solo? I recall some people didn’t have a workable workaround.


I can't answer b/c I don't own this library (and it didn't come up when I searched for it in NA V2).


----------



## Anthony (Mar 28, 2022)

This version has some issues *and* it replaces V1, so I recommend skipping the upgrade for now.


----------



## Elrik Settee (Mar 28, 2022)

They have downgrade instructions, basically delete app and plist and then download NA1.

So, like Analog Lab 4 and V, I’m assuming you can have both and choose which for reasons.

More sinisterly, this smells of the post VC purchase of NI and iZotope 

SHIFT TO THE DREADED SUBSCRIPTION MODEL.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2022)

Subscription is only an additional offering, not mandatory at all. There's no shifting of perpetual license model to sub.


----------



## davidson (Mar 29, 2022)

@EvilDragon Do you know if V2 allows you to repair/relocate expansions on a new computer (as you can with a kontakt library) rather than having to download them again?


----------



## vallisoftware (Mar 29, 2022)

I've already submitted a ticket but the ARM version doesn't work.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Subscription is only an additional offering, not mandatory at all. There's no shifting of perpetual license model to sub.


But if 2 from 5 of the FAQ deals mainly with subscription I must admit that makes me suspicious too, hope you are right (especially on the long run).....

I am sure I will stay with version 1 as long as it is possible as I dont need anything from version 2.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2022)

So, the thing is that NA2 is rolled out first for subscription users, then it will be progressively rolled out towards perpetual users. That's the plan. That's why FAQ deals with subscription issues the most for the time being.

By all means, if it ain't broke don't fix it. They do still have issues to fix. For example, NA2 doesn't at all work on my machine because I have over 300 products registered to my account. The irony.


----------



## vallisoftware (Mar 29, 2022)

Okay I heard back and it's not looking good for ARM people.
I'll see thier response but what I don't get is, you can't say something is ARM if anything in the chain requires Rosetta 2.
Apparently, the *NTKDaemon Installer Mac.pkg* still requires Rosetta 2.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 29, 2022)

I do like the filtering feature--it's hard to look through a long list of libraries, effects, expansions, etc. This makes good sense. When they get the bugs out, I look forward to getting this.


----------



## vallisoftware (Mar 29, 2022)

vallisoftware said:


> Okay I heard back and it's not looking good for ARM people.
> I'll see thier response but what I don't get is, you can't say something is ARM if anything in the chain requires Rosetta 2.
> Apparently, the *NTKDaemon Installer Mac.pkg* still requires Rosetta 2.


Okay, I just went ahead and extracted from the NTKDaemon Installer Mac.pkg the files inside of it which turns out to be one file.




I installed this by hand, ran the NTKDaemon app first then the Native Access 2 app, now it's working.
Anyone with influence with Native Instruments, can you just tell them (which I already mentioned in my ticket) to always update the installer package so it's Universal. It can be done, I know that for a fact, not because I'm a software developer, but other software companies have done this, I point this out to them, they correct the problem then thier installers (PKG) files now run Native on Apple Silicon.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Subscription is only an additional offering, not mandatory at all. There's no shifting of perpetual license model to sub.


Maybe, maybe not. The only empirically demonstrable fact about their business practices is that one cannot trust a word they say about anything.


----------



## EgM (Mar 29, 2022)

Hmmm, stuck here


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 29, 2022)

Looks interesting. What I was hoping for the most from some future Native Access update is a possibility to at least hide (ideally remove) deleted Kontakt Player compatible libraries from the list of installed or uninstalled products. Right now, I'm having several entries with the repair option that I don't plan to install again. I tend to test and try plenty of free Kontakt libraries, but I often need to get rid of them eventually to make space for future commercial acquisitions or for housecleaning purposes. 

Also, I would like to see an option for remembering both the username and password (I mostly work on a single system). I believe that there was such an option in Native Access' predecessor.

Everything else looks OK, including the welcome dark-themed facelift.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2022)

IIRC NA remembers your login for 30 days, then you have to relogin for security reasons.

In order to remove entries so they don't show as repairable under Installed products, you'd need to do some registry editing (or plist removal on Mac).


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> In order to remove entries so they don't show as repairable under Installed products, you'd need to do some registry editing (or plist removal on Mac).


Yes, I think we all understand that. (In fact, Native Instruments provides a little app for this, at least on Windows.) The feature request is to put this function in Native Access itself.

That said, I agree with the earlier post that asked for a way to hide unused products in Native Access, without having to uninstall them. iZotope's portal has this feature, as does iLok License Manager.


----------



## Fidelity (Mar 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Subscription is only an additional offering, not mandatory at all. There's no shifting of perpetual license model to sub.


That's always how it starts. Call it a conspiracy theory if you will, but we've all seen other companies go from "here's an easy way to get started with our products" to "all you own belongs to the state now".


----------



## dylanmixer (Mar 29, 2022)

Much sleeker and intuitive. Before, scrolling was a nightmare. I turned my mouse scroll wheel and it flew like 2 pages. Nice and smooth now.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2022)

Fidelity said:


> That's always how it starts. Call it a conspiracy theory if you will, but we've all seen other companies go from "here's an easy way to get started with our products" to "all you own belongs to the state now".


Sure, there's precedent for that. But I'm not sure that's the right way to maximize profit. If you offer your wares to multiple audiences with several different methods to acquire those wares, you have a greater chance to increase the number of sales and your userbase alongside...


----------



## cedricm (Mar 29, 2022)

No Bueno:
- Overwrites NI Access V1 without asking
- Does not honor custom settings of V1
- Privacy invasion by default - not sure it's legal in Europe

I have nothing to download at the present time, so I can't assess whether it is as ridiculously bad as V1 for downloading queues and installations.

Only redeeming grace: does not include the multi monitor bug of V1 that never was corrected in spite of having been documented on official forum like 5-10 years ago.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 29, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Privacy invasion by default


What is the privacy invasion?


----------



## samphony (Mar 29, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> plist removal on Mac


Which is not very user friendly for non tech savvy people 😉


----------



## Anthony (Mar 29, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> What is the privacy invasion?


I noticed this too ... NA V2 sends your info to 3rd party developers by default (probably as soon as you log on for the first time). Not cool.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 29, 2022)

samphony said:


> Which is not very user friendly for non tech savvy people 😉


Isn't that a MacOS issue rather than a Native Access issue?


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 29, 2022)

Anthony said:


> I noticed this too ... NA V2 sends your info to 3rd party developers by default (probably as soon as you log on for the first time). Not cool.


It kind of depends on what info. If the data is restricted to whether and when I install that developer's products, I don't think I mind. But if it includes information on everything else I own from other developers, then I need to be informed and given a choice about it BEFORE it happens. "[A]s soon as you log on for the first time" violates this principle.

We need to know more. I'm not installing V2 until we do know more.


----------



## R10k (Mar 29, 2022)

The most important question of all - can V2 both install _and_ uninstall things?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 29, 2022)

Downloaded on WIn10 without issue.
Changed my settings.
Relocated some items.
Now doing repairs.

Like someone mentioned, would be nice to uninstall or I'm not installing this item so don't bug me about it option.


----------



## Kevinside (Mar 29, 2022)

I am still on High Sierra, cause of missing NVidia Drivers...
Is there a way to use Native Access 2 on a High Sierra Machine?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 30, 2022)

Doubt it.


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 30, 2022)

I've just installed the new sparkly Native Access app. Seems to be working fine, but really wish there was a way to be able to access more than one account without having to logout and back in each time.


----------



## vallisoftware (Mar 30, 2022)

vallisoftware said:


> Okay, I just went ahead and extracted from the NTKDaemon Installer Mac.pkg the files inside of it which turns out to be one file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay,
Heard back and they've acknowledge the problem and are working on it.

So getting back to this Native Access V2.
An option I see useful would be like the Apple App store, they can detect your OSX and give you only that version.
So on my M1, only allow Native Apple Silicon apps to be installed.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 30, 2022)

cedricm said:


> No Bueno:
> - Overwrites NI Access V1 without asking
> - Does not honor custom settings of V1
> - Privacy invasion by default - not sure it's legal in Europe
> ...


Usability 101: when updating software, don't erase user settings


----------



## KEM (Mar 30, 2022)

Wasn’t expecting this, do I _need _to download it or am I fine just sticking with the Native Access I’ve always been using?


----------



## samphony (Mar 30, 2022)

d.healey said:


> Isn't that a MacOS issue rather than a Native Access issue?


Not really. They could build in stuff to reset, delete etc.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 30, 2022)

KEM said:


> Wasn’t expecting this, do I _need _to download it or am I fine just sticking with the Native Access I’ve always been using?


V1 will require Rosetta 2 on your Mac Studio - I don't remember if you've given up on being M1-native only or not, or if that was only for plugins. Sounds like they have some work to get the installer working without Rosetta, regardless.


----------



## KEM (Mar 30, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> V1 will require Rosetta 2 on your Mac Studio - I don't remember if you've given up on being M1-native only or not, or if that was only for plugins. Sounds like they have some work to get the installer working without Rosetta, regardless.



I guess I’ll wait for an update that makes it more stable and then download it, I would like to be all native but I’m willing to use Rosetta until the native version is issue free


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 31, 2022)

I've tried removing the redundant entries in Native Access by deleting the corresponding keys and subkeys in the registry (W10). This removed these entries from the "installed" section and moved them under the "not installed" instead. Ideally, it would be great if one could completely remove those 3rd party Kontakt libraries that you don't plan to install again, but I'm guessing that Kontakt Player compatible ones will always remain listed in your Native Instruments account which is then mirrored in NA.

Anyway, I'm happy with the result but it would be nice to see such an option in NA v2 instead of doing it manually. Also, the automatic login fill doesn't work for me for some reason. Every time I start NA, it asks for a password (e-mail is filled in).


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 31, 2022)

Not Installed part basically mirrors all products you own that are... currently not installed.  I doubt that's gonna change.


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 31, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Not Installed part basically mirrors all products you own that are... currently not installed.  I doubt that's gonna change.


That's perfectly clear. It would be nice, though, if the products removed "for good" could be completely removed from NA. But this is really nitpicking; I'm quite happy that there is a way of stopping them from cluttering up the "installed" section as before, even if you need to edit the registry manually.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 31, 2022)

Right, that'd be possible with a proper uninstall feature indeed. Although, one could uninstall from Add/Remove Programs, too...


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 31, 2022)

Actually, I was thinking about removing certain 3rd party Kontakt Player libraries that I've deleted from SSD, mostly various freebies. However, the serial numbers of those still remain listed in my account, hence it is not possible to remove the entries of such products from NA completely (or I assume so). But this is really nitpicking, as I've said before.


----------



## davidson (Mar 31, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Actually, I was thinking about removing certain 3rd party Kontakt Player libraries that I've deleted from SSD, mostly various freebies. However, the serial numbers of those still remain listed in my account, hence it is not possible to remove the entries of such products from NA completely (or I assume so). But this is really nitpicking, as I've said before.


The option to simply hide certain libraries from the uninstalled list would be helpful and a simple enough addition in my experience, so hopefully they'll see fit to add it in.


----------



## R10k (Mar 31, 2022)

davidson said:


> The option to simply hide certain libraries from the uninstalled list would be helpful and a simple enough addition in my experience, so hopefully they'll see fit to add it in.


This is NI you're talking about 😂


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 31, 2022)

davidson said:


> The option to simply hide certain libraries from the uninstalled list would be helpful and a simple enough addition in my experience, so hopefully they'll see fit to add it in.


Doubt it, for the aforementioned reason.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Mar 31, 2022)

R10k said:


> This is NI you're talking about 😂
> 
> 
> davidson said:
> ...


hey why don’t you email them and ask nicely?


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 31, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Doubt it, for the aforementioned reason.


I'm sorry, but I don't understand this comment. iZotope's portal app has this feature. I thought iZotope and Native Instruments joined forces a while back.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 31, 2022)

That doesn't mean they will use exactly the same design language and featureset.


----------



## R10k (Mar 31, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> That doesn't mean they will use exactly the same design language and featureset.


Exactly. Even inside the same company (which the two of them aren’t) you get totally different design language from different teams working on things.

As far as Native Access goes, (and dare I say most NI stuff) it isn’t well thought out. Even the basic filtering is just incredibly limited in NA. It’s obvious they haven’t gone back to the drawing board and thought about how to make the filtering (or anything!) as flexible as possible. An example of this would be allowing people to tag things because the metadata they’re using for their filters is often missing - ProjectSam libraries not showing up when filtering by Orchestral, for example. Plus, the filtering options are just weird… Absynth is both an instrument and an application. What’s the difference? You also can’t search or filter by company. Someone just added filters in without much thought.

They’re asking for feedback, but I’d be saying, “Sure, how about tracking installs so I can uninstall? How about multi selecting? How about a flexible filtering system that works?”

This is pretty much just a new lick of paint.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 1, 2022)

davidson said:


> The option to simply hide certain libraries from the uninstalled list would be helpful and a simple enough addition in my experience, so hopefully they'll see fit to add it in.





R10k said:


> This is NI you're talking about 😂





EvilDragon said:


> Doubt it, for the aforementioned reason.





rrichard63 said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand this comment. iZotope's portal app has this feature. I thought iZotope and Native Instruments joined forces a while back.





EvilDragon said:


> That doesn't mean they will use exactly the same design language and feature set.





R10k said:


> Exactly. Even inside the same company (which the two of them aren’t) you get totally different design language from different teams working on things.


My reference to iZotope's portal app was misunderstood. I did not mean to suggest anything about the technology used to implement the feature. I did mean to suggest that the iZotope example indicates that the feature request is legitimate and should be listened to.

This particular feature is very important to me -- at least as important as improved filtering and tagging (both of which are also important).


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 1, 2022)

Anthony said:


> I noticed this too ... NA V2 sends your info to 3rd party developers by default (probably as soon as you log on for the first time). Not cool.


Not cool.
Before ANYTHING is sent NI needs to be transparent about it and provide an option to not share.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 1, 2022)

Anthony said:


> I noticed this too ... NA V2 sends your info to 3rd party developers by default (probably as soon as you log on for the first time). Not cool.





rrichard63 said:


> It kind of depends on what info. If the data is restricted to whether and when I install that developer's products, I don't think I mind. But if it includes information on everything else I own from other developers, then I need to be informed and given a choice about it BEFORE it happens. "[A]s soon as you log on for the first time" violates this principle.
> 
> We need to know more. I'm not installing V2 until we do know more.


Three months later, are there any updates on this issue? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 1, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Three months later, are there any updates on this issue? Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure if they've addressed that issue in particular (I would guess that they have not), but they have rolled-out several updates. The latest as of today (Jul 1st) is ver 2.06.

Personally, I uninstalled version 2 and went back to version 1 given myriad issues.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 1, 2022)

Anthony said:


> I'm not sure if they've addressed that issue in particular (I would guess that they have not), but they have rolled-out several updates. The latest as of today (Jul 1st) is ver 2.06.
> 
> Personally, I uninstalled version 2 and went back to version 1 given myriad issues.


Thanks. Can we still download Version 1 somewhere if it's needed?

There's another thread today that references a Version 2.0.7:






Native Access 2.0.7 and Spitfire libs


Is is only me, or did all of the Spitfire libraries disappear from the latest version (2.0.7) of the Native Access application?




vi-control.net


----------



## easyrider (Jul 1, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Thanks. Can we still download Version 1 somewhere if it's needed?
> 
> There's another thread today that references a Version 2.0.7:
> 
> ...











Native Access 2


Native Access is a free app for downloading, installing, activating, and updating all Native Instruments and NKS-ready software, in one place.




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Native Access 2
> 
> 
> Native Access is a free app for downloading, installing, activating, and updating all Native Instruments and NKS-ready software, in one place.
> ...


Thank you! That does indeed give you Version 1.14.1. I had been assuming it would give you the most recent Version 2.


----------



## polynaeus (Jul 20, 2022)

This whole show legacy products issue is so annoying. I hope there’s a fix in the works? I just recently bought a BRAND NEW library and had to do the show legacy workaround. Very lame! Surprised they shipped NA2 with a bug like this. Seems out of character for Native.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jul 20, 2022)

It Dropped ALL my spitfire Libs like they didn’t exist lol…So i went back to the previous version , and all is well


----------



## polynaeus (Jul 20, 2022)

Do we know if Native is working on a fix for this?


----------



## borghipablo (Jul 21, 2022)

It's working fine with me, all my Spitfire lib. are there


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 21, 2022)

I think the latest version (2.1.0) should have the "legacy products" issue fixed. Meaning, you don't need to have the option to show legacy/discontinued products enabled in order to see 3rd party KP libraries that aren't available in NKS shop.


----------



## polynaeus (Jul 21, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> I think the latest version (2.1.0) should have the "legacy products" issue fixed. Meaning, you don't need to have the option to show legacy/discontinued products enabled in order to see 3rd party KP libraries that aren't available in NKS shop.


Awesome.


----------



## polynaeus (Jul 21, 2022)

I wish Native was a little more assertive with their update messaging with Native Access 2.

Versus just a small passive window that suggests you may want to update NA2.

Also… I didn’t even know NA2 was out except from this board, let alone 2.1. Wish Native emailed about this.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 21, 2022)

Well imagine if you beta test for NI, and you beta tested Native Access (1) and you were and active tester, and you find out there is a NA2 from here 
rsp


----------



## IFM (Jul 21, 2022)

polynaeus said:


> I wish Native was a little more assertive with their update messaging with Native Access 2.
> 
> Versus just a small passive window that suggests you may want to update NA2.
> 
> Also… I didn’t even know NA2 was out except from this board, let alone 2.1. Wish Native emailed about this.


Same and it's not even easy to find on their site. I also had to go through a ton if work to get it to launch on the mac studio including much NI support. They were stumped but I was finally able to get it to work once I disconnected the S88mkII (which is moving to the live rig).


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 29, 2022)

On my Windows 10 machine, NA2 is buggy. For every download in the queue, NA2 halts and says there is no disc space enough. But there is plenty of space on my 5 external SSD drives and I have even selected one SSD as "content location" in NA's pref's... but it seems to forget about that location with every new item in the queue.

I have to sit by the screen and refresh the download queue for each item.

_EDIT:
I just found out that I have to direct not just "content" but also "temp download" to a big external drive. Works fine now. _


----------



## tsk (Dec 30, 2022)

How do you completely wipe Native Access 2 and also Native Access 1 on an M1 Mac?

Does anyone know?


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 1, 2023)

tsk said:


> How do you completely wipe Native Access 2 and also Native Access 1 on an M1 Mac?
> 
> Does anyone know?


You can try AppCleaner - that's been my go-to uninstaller for several years, and it usually does a good job of finding the various bits and pieces of things. No guarantee that it will find every last bit, but my experience has been good.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 1, 2023)

rnb_2 said:


> You can try AppCleaner - that's been my go-to uninstaller for several years, and it usually does a good job of finding the various bits and pieces of things. No guarantee that it will find every last bit, but my experience has been good.


Free???


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 1, 2023)

Soundbed said:


> Free???


Surprisingly enough, it is that rare piece of useful software that is completely free, and doesn't do anything nefarious behind the scenes.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 1, 2023)

To clarify a bit more, you drag an app into AppCleaner, and it goes and finds all the bits and pieces in various Library subfolders that it thinks are connected to the app. It generally does a very good job of this, but you do have to be somewhat careful, particularly in cases where you have multiple versions of an app installed. It might include bits and pieces of both versions in its list to delete, but you can go through and uncheck anything that doesn't look right before proceeding.

There are also times when it is overly cautious and finds things that might be connected to the app in question, but it doesn't mark them to be deleted. You can then check those if you're confident that it won't cause a problem.


----------



## tsk (Jan 2, 2023)

rnb_2 said:


> To clarify a bit more, you drag an app into AppCleaner, and it goes and finds all the bits and pieces in various Library subfolders that it thinks are connected to the app. It generally does a very good job of this, but you do have to be somewhat careful, particularly in cases where you have multiple versions of an app installed. It might include bits and pieces of both versions in its list to delete, but you can go through and uncheck anything that doesn't look right before proceeding.
> 
> There are also times when it is overly cautious and finds things that might be connected to the app in question, but it doesn't mark them to be deleted. You can then check those if you're confident that it won't cause a problem.


It sounds good, but I have major anxiety about installing anything on my Mac. I wish there was a way to just have a blank machine with my DAW, plugins and nothing else haha.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 2, 2023)

tsk said:


> It sounds good, but I have major anxiety about installing anything on my Mac. I wish there was a way to just have a blank machine with my DAW, plugins and nothing else haha.


AppCleaner literally doesn't do anything unless you drag an app into it, so I don't think there's anything to worry about in this case. If you want to completely uninstall something, it's a lot easier than hunting around for everything on your own.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 3, 2023)

Can anyone recommend a Windows equivalent to AppCleaner?


----------

